# portorriqueño o puertorriqueño (gentilicio)



## krolaina

sólo una cosita... *¿*portorriqueño, no? no puertorriqueño. Lo oigo a menudo y *¡*me pregunto cómo se dice!


----------



## belén

Hola Krolaina,

He encontrado esta pregunta en un hilo que no tenía nada que ver con el asunto y tal como indican las reglas del foro, para nuevos temas es mejor abrir otra discusión.

Según la RAE ambas opciones son correctas, pero imagino que los oriundos de Puerto Rico tendrán sus preferencias.

A ver que dicen,

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Liiliia

Pues yo soy Mexicana y yo tengo entendido que es puertorriqueño.


----------



## Sophie Marie

Como Puertorriqueña, te digo que según yo, es con U.  Las personas que conozco que utilizan la o son los que estan fuera de la isla, mayormente los que son de New York o alguna parte de EE UU y por la influencia del inglés, usan la o.


----------



## Sofia29

Yo soy de Argentina y lo digo con "o" y no por el inglés. ¿Quizá porque a los habitantes de Buenos Aires les decimos "pOrteños" (que viene de pUerto)? No sé, no lo había pensado antes.


----------



## dassin

Los nativos de Buenos Aires somos 'porteños' y no 'puerteños', lo mismo debería pasar con los de Puerto Rico ('portorriqueños'). Igual creo entrever que hay algo por detrás de la elección del término en este último caso, porque escucho decir casi militantemente 'puertorriqueño', y a los que proponemos la versión que yo creo correcta nos miran mal. Quizás sea una (equivocada) atribución de 'portorriqueño' a la influencia anglosajona. En realidad pasa lo mismo que con 'fortísimo', aquí el latín vuelve por sus fueros, desalojando la 'o' el diptongo castellano.


----------



## margamiaja

Hola a todos. Me gustaría que me echaseis una mano para saber como se dice correctamente: portorriqueño o puertorriqueño. Variará según las zonas, supongo. Todo lo que me podais decir me ayudará. Gracias


----------



## lila6016

Yo siempre he oído "puertorriqueño", que es la palabra que la R.A.E. recomienda usar, aunque "portorriqueño" también es correcto, pero comenzó a dejar de usarse a partir del siglo pasado.


----------



## margamiaja

Gracias Lila6016. Una cosa: ¿Ellos  también utilizan el "puertorriqueño"?


----------



## yoshiko

Sería más propio decir "Puerto Riqueño" , ya que "Puerto Rico" es un nombre compuesto, y la palabra variable es "Rico".

Claro que, coloquialmente, "portoriqueño" podría ser también aceptable.


----------



## lila6016

Por lo que he leído, en latinoamérica también es más usado el término "puertorriqueño", aunque no lo sé de primera mano


----------



## WestSideGal

Hoy en dia los puertorriqueños en PR se refieren a si mismos como tal.  Le puedo decir tambien que 
que todavía oigo la otra forma usado, pero no es muy común.


----------



## margamiaja

!!Muchas Gracias a todos!!


----------



## normaelena

yoshiko said:


> Sería más propio decir "*Puerto Riqueño*" , ya que "Puerto Rico" es un nombre compuesto, y la palabra variable es "Rico".



¿Puerto Riqueño?  Eso no me parece bien. Además, los gentilicios se escriben con letra minúscula.

Puerto Rico = puertorriqueño  
Estados Unidos = estadounidense


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola a todos:

En el Google PR hay 43.000 entradas para "portorriqueño" y 1.150.000 para "puertorriqueño"; confirma totalmente lo que dice WestSideGal.


----------



## normaelena

Creo que la tendencia a decir "portorriqueño" viene de la pronunciación inglesa "*Por*t*o* *Rico*".


----------



## ryba

normaelena said:


> Creo que la tendencia a decir "portorriqueño" viene de la pronunciación inglesa "Porto Rico".



Yo creo que es como lo indica *dassin* en su post #*6*.

En castellano el diptongo ue aparece por lo general donde en latín había una o abierta acentuada, como en la palabra _portus_ /p'ɔrtus/. En _porteño_ la o no diptonga porque no es acentuada, el acento cae en la e: _portéño_. Lo mismo pasa con palabras como _sueño - soñar, duermes - dormís_, etc. ¿Por qué otra razón _puertorriqueño_ puede ser una excepción a la regla general?

En la palabra _puertorriqueño_ el acento en ue es secundario pero sí existe. Si se fijan, hablando, se acentúa así: puèrtorriquéño. Tal vez por eso no suene tan mal...

Claro está que una persona de Cuenca, Ecuador es _cuencana_ y no _concana_ D), aunque el acento no recae en el diptongo...pero no sé si eso tiene relación con la conservación de ue en _puertorriqueño_...


----------



## Jellby

El DPD tiene un apéndice con gentilicios y una entrada:

*puertorriqueño -ña*. ‘De Puerto Rico’. Esta es la forma preferida actualmente tanto en España como en América. La variante _portorriqueño_, también válida, fue perdiendo vitalidad en la segunda mitad del siglo XX.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

normaelena said:


> Creo que la tendencia a decir "portorriqueño" viene de la pronunciación inglesa "*Por*t*o* *Rico*".


 
Normaelena,

Hasta ahora me sigo rascando la cabeza y no termino de entender tu explicación...  Si pudieras explicárnosla con un poco más de detalle te lo agradecería infinitamente.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Yo creo que es claro que el inglés no tiene nada que ver en este asunto y, más bien, me suena a mito. Para mí, la variante _puertorriqueño_ es posterior a la forma normal del castellano actual _portorriqueño_, según lo dice también la RAE:



> *puertorriqueño -ña*. ‘De Puerto Rico’. Esta es la forma preferida actualmente tanto en España como en América. La variante _portorriqueño, _también válida, fue perdiendo vitalidad en la segunda mitad del siglo xx.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Lo normal en español moderno es que los derivados de las palabras que incluyen el diptongo _ue_ lo pasen a _o_. Así se forman una multitud de términos en nuestro idioma; muchos volviendo a la grafía etimológica. Por lo tanto, yo creo que _puertorriqueño_ es una forma anómala que, por ser aceptada ampliamente, incluso en niveles cultos de Puerto Rico, la RAE da como legítima. Igual como acepta el leísmo, en ciertos casos, por estar tan arraigado su uso en España.Por mi parte, creo que seguiré diciendo _portorriqueño_ porque eso de _puertorriqueño_, simplemente, no me sale.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Concuerdo con la muy buena explicación de Aviador y algunas otras dadas con anterioridad.
El inglés no tiene nada que ver, son simples reglas gramaticales del español más castizo.
Por acá, muy al sur, y bastante lejos de Puerto Rico, el término "puertorriqueño" nos suena tan mal como nos sonaría decirle "puerteño" a alguien de Valparaíso.
Otra cosa es que la RAE lo acepte como correcto, pero muchos ya saben lo que opino de algunas decisiones de la RAE.
Saludos.


----------



## AL Matsuda

Me gustaría indicar que al menos en España usamos el gentilicio "bonaerense" (aunque es un poco culto) para la ciudad de Buenos Aires, y sigue la misma norma que "portorriqueño": UE se convierte en O cuando es sílaba átona.

Sin embargo, para Puerto Rico la palabra extendida es "puertorriqueño" (en España), quizás porque inconscientemente pensamos puérto + riquéño, y en ese caso no se pierde el diptongo. De todas formas, tampoco me parece necesario defender a ultranza una opción y censurar la otra...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que habría que ver cómo dicen los nativos de Puerto Rico. Si hiciéramos eso, por fin nosotros seríamos mexicanos (y no mejicanos).


----------



## Vampiro

Al Matsuda said:
			
		

> De todas formas, tampoco me parece necesario defender a ultranza una opción y censurar la otra...


Sí... de acuerdo con eso.
En última instancia que cada uno lo diga como mejor le parezca.


----------



## Aviador

En cuanto al tema de este hilo, si los nacionales de Puerto Rico quieren llamarse _puertorriqueños_ y esta grafía es aceptada como válida por los hablantes cultos de nuestro idioma, está muy bien. Por mi parte, mientras _portorriqueño_ tenga el mismo estatus, creo que yo seguiré diciendo así.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Aviador said:


> Como cuando decíamos que, para ser chofer de ambulancias, se debe estudiar _conducción sanitaria_; o para ser acomodador en un cine, _orientación cinematográfica_.


Jajaja, entendí.

Volviendo a _puertorriqueño_, a mí también me suena mejor _portorriqueño_ (aunque no soy hispanohablante nativo) pero sigo preguntándome si acaso la largura de la palabra y el acento tónico secundario que por tanto aparece no puede propiciar la conservación del diptongo o hacer que _puertorriqueño_ a muchos no les suene mal.



ryba said:


> En la palabra _puertorriqueño_ el acento en _ue_ es secundario pero sí existe. Si se fijan, hablando, se acentúa así: puèrtorriquéño. Tal vez por eso no suene tan mal...



porque, aunque _nuevo_ no "genera" _nuevedad_ sino _novedad_, se dice _nuevamente_ y no _novamente_.

Ahora mismo me estoy preguntando si no es un abuso por mi parte poner en una bolsa un adverbio en _-mente_ con _puertorriqueño_ pero lo que une las dos palabras es su estructura (etimológicamente) compuesta, la longitud y el acento secundario bien marcado:

nuèvaménte
puèrtorriquéño.


----------



## Aviador

ryba said:


> ...
> Volviendo a _puertorriqueño_, a mí también me suena mejor _portorriqueño_ (aunque no soy hispanohablante nativo) pero sigo preguntándome si acaso la largura de la palabra y el acento tónico secundario que por tanto aparece no puede propiciar la conservación del diptongo o hacer que _puertorriqueño_ a muchos no les suene mal.



Muy interesante, Ryba. Por ahora no tengo respuesta, pero creo que es posible.
**** Regla 9. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## normaelena

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Normaelena,
> 
> Hasta ahora me sigo rascando la cabeza y no termino de entender tu explicación...  Si pudieras explicárnosla con un poco más de detalle te lo agradecería infinitamente.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Erasmo.



Los de habla inglesa en los Estados Unidos dicen "Poro Rico". Ni la *u* ni la *t* se escuchan. Sophie Marie (post #4) también ofrece la misma opinión. Pero quiero dejar aclarado que estoy especulando.


----------



## xqby

No había oído esa pronunciación antes. Mi diccionario tiene las dos formas, pero creo que "pwerto" es la pronunciación más común.

Quizá lo tenemos al revés, y "Poro Rico" viene de "portorriqueño."


----------



## Plectrum

¿Y nadie dice _boricua_ o _borinquen_?
Yo, por cierto, utilizo "puertorriqueño" en español escrito y "portorriqueño" en español hablado. Las dos me parecen perfectamente aceptables.


----------



## Sietesoles

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo creo que es claro que el inglés no tiene nada que ver en este asunto y, más bien, me suena a mito. Para mí, la variante _puertorriqueño_ es posterior a la forma normal del castellano actual _portorriqueño_, según lo dice también la RAE:
> 
> Lo normal en español moderno es que los derivados de las palabras que incluyen el diptongo _ue_ lo pasen a _o_. Así se forman una multitud de términos en nuestro idioma; muchos volviendo a la grafía etimológica. Por lo tanto, yo creo que _puertorriqueño_ es una forma anómala que, por ser aceptada ampliamente, incluso en niveles cultos de Puerto Rico, la RAE da como legítima. Igual como acepta el leísmo, en ciertos casos, por estar tan arraigado su uso en España.
> Si no, díganme los portorriqueños si les suena bien lo siguiente:
> 
> de muela –> _muelar_
> de huerto –> _huertícola_
> de muerto –> _muertaja_
> de recuerdo –> _recuerdar_
> de puerto –> _puerteño_
> de muestra –> _muestrar_
> de fuego –> _fuegoso_
> de rueda –> _ruedar_
> de almuerzo–> _almuerzar_
> de nueve –> _nueveno_
> de cuerda –> _encuerdar_
> de fuente –> _fuentanero_
> de hueso–> _uéseo_
> de nuevo –> _nuevedad_
> de huevo–> _uevoide_
> ¿Tengo que seguir?.
> 
> Por mi parte, creo que seguiré diciendo _portorriqueño_ porque eso de _puertorriqueño_, simplemente, no me sale.
> 
> Saludos.


Me Parece muy interesante este ultimo Post, sin embargo, despues de pensarlo un poco, llegue a la hipótesis de que, en lugar de ser un regréso etimológico de la forma en español (Como dice Dassin "el latín vuelve por sus fueros, desalojando la 'o' el diptongo castellano." ), es decir que en un momento se dijo "nuevedad" en lugar de "novedad" y despues se regresó a "novedad", más proximo al latín (Novus nova novum), yo creo que más bien son términos en cuyo proceso de derivación Morfológica, el Lexema permaneció más proximo al Latín.

La RAE acepta ambas formas pero dice que "Puertorriqueño" es mas recomendable.

A mi parecer Puertorriqueño es la forma correcta pero aún queda mucho por decir a este respecto.

Regresando com Dassin:
Fortissimo (con doble "s") se trata de un término usado en musica en Italiano y nada tiene que ver con la derivación morfológica del español, Los ejemplos de esto dados por Aviador son mucho más pertinentes.

Buenas Noches a Todos
Daniel  
___ 
____


----------



## ToñoTorreón

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Comentario no relacionado con el tema del hilo)

Buscando en las páginas en español de Google:
Puertorriqueño - 1,160,000 páginas
Portorriqueño - 47,500 páginas
Puertorriquense - 294 páginas
Portorriquense - 115 páginas

Claro que también existen las versiones:
Puertoriquense- 151 páginas
Puertoriqueño - 63,500 páginas
Portoriqueño - 5,720 páginas
Portoriquense - 198 páginas

Ya no busqué con la terminación "ce"; pero les interesará saber que la más popular de todas es "boricua", que aparece en 2,920,000 páginas, es decir, poco más de dos veces que todas las demás juntas.


----------



## Panameño-

Soy Panameño y he notado que acá en Estados Unidos dicen mucho *portorriqueño*.  Yo siempre he usado *puertorriqueño*, pero he aprendido a aceptar la segunda.  Creeme que estas diferencias no son las que te harán sentir '*NO*'nativo de la lengua Española.  Este es uno de esos errores que cometemos los nativos de esta lengua.


----------



## Istriano

Venez*ue*la--->venez*o*lano 
P*ue*rto Rico-->p*o*rtoririqueño


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando estudiaba en la universidad había gran cantidad de portorriqueños estudiando en Santiago, la mayoría Medicina. Aquí siempre les dijimos *portorriqueños*, pero ellos solían usar *puertorriqueño* y, de hecho, un apodo peyorativo (_puertorro_) que se les aplicaba entonces tenía el diptongo con que pronunciaban ellos su gentilicio.


----------



## didakticos

Istriano said:


> Venez*ue*la--->venez*o*lano
> P*ue*rto Rico-->p*o*rtoririqueño


p*o*rtoririqueño  ¿Es esta una nueva versión? No entiendo.


----------



## Ricardo51

¡Qué bonita bandera!
¡Qué bonita bandera!
¡Qué bonita bandera
es la bandera puertorriqueña!
(...)
Parte de la letra de la canción "Qué bonita bandera", letra y música tradicionales, interpretada por Silverio Pérez & Quinteto Puertorriqueño.


----------



## GochoMan

Se puede resolver completamente diciendo _boricua_, ¿no?  jijiji


----------



## Janis Joplin

Recuerdo haberlo aprendido en primaria como portorriqueño por eso cuando oía puertorriqueño se me hacía extraño, pero ya que veo que los boricuas se autonombran puertoriqueños pues de hoy en adelante así les diré, como mexicana sé lo que se siente que me cambien el gentilicio.


----------



## normaelena

A los de Puerto Plata en República Dominicana se les llama _puertoplateños_. Hay que observar que, en cualquier país, llamamos _porteños_ a los que viven cerca de un puerto.
.


----------



## volky

Señores,  

La palabra que la Real Academia define es puertorriqueño:

puertorriqueño, ña.
1. adj. Natural de Puerto Rico. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la isla de este nombre.

En la palabra portorriqueño, solamente hace referencia a la anterior.

portorriqueño, ña.
1. adj. puertorriqueño. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

No obstante, vamos a asumir  que ambas definiciones son correctas, según el RAE.

---

Para nosotros el gentilicio oficialmente utilizado en la isla es el de puertorriqueños.

Si usted nos dice *por*torriqueños, tenga la seguridad que lo vamos a mirar con cara de asombro y vamos a pensar que usted es de Brazil o Portugal.

En todos nuestros documentos oficiales se hace referencia a los puertorriqueños y a nuestra puertorriqueñidad.

Este es el lado oficial, pero en el aspecto emocional, en lo profundo de nuestro ser como pueblo: 

*¡Yo soy boricua... pa' que tú lo sepas!  *

-------
boricua viene del nombre taino Boriken, nombre que los indios Tainos dieron a la isla.


----------



## carlosch

Nosotros somos p*ue*rtorriqueños. Para nosotros escuchar decir _portorriqueño_ es lo mismo que para una persona de Costa Rica escuchar costarriqueño, suena desafinado a nuestro oído, aunque sabemos que el uso de _portorriqueño_ está también aceptado por la RAE (su uso en Puerto Rico es de cero). Usualmente lo escuchamos de españoles peninsulares mayormente, la mayoría de los latinoamericanos prefieren usar _puertorriqueño_. Mientras más lejos de la región del caribe mayor es el uso de _portorriqueño_. 
En la República Dominicana a los que nacen en Puerto Plata se les llama p*ue*rtoplateños y no portoplateños. En Cuba a los nacidos en la ciudad de Puerto Padre, localizada en la provincia de Las Tunas, se les llama p*ue*rtopadrenses. 

Parece que el uso de p*ue*rto- es el preferido en el caribe hispanohablante desde hace siglos.


----------



## Istriano

volky said:


> Si usted nos dice *por*torriqueños, tenga la seguridad que lo vamos a mirar con cara de asombro y vamos a pensar que usted es de Brazil o Portugal.


En España puede decirse _portorriqueño_, no sólo en español pero también en gallego. Mis amigos canarios dicen: *portorricense. *


----------



## Istriano

carlosch said:


> Parece que el uso de p*ue*rto- es el preferido en el caribe hispanohablante desde hace siglos.



*por·tuen·se* [portwénse]

_adjetivo / sustantivo masculino o femenino_

Relativo o perteneciente a cualquier población llamada Puerto o a sus cosas, o natural de ella.

{Gran Diccionario de Uso del Español Actual SGEL}


----------



## Nanon

Casi cualquier población, Istriano:
Puerto La Cruz, Edo. Anzoátegui, Venezuela - gentilicio: portocruzano
Puerto Ordaz, Edo. Bolívar, Venezuela - gentilicio: puertoordacense


----------



## krloszz

carlosch said:


> Nosotros somos p*ue*rtorriqueños. Para nosotros escuchar decir _portorriqueño_ es lo mismo que para una persona de Costa Rica escuchar costarriqueño, suena desafinado a nuestro oído, aunque sabemos que el uso de _portorriqueño_ está también aceptado por la RAE (su uso en Puerto Rico es de cero). Usualmente lo escuchamos de españoles peninsulares mayormente, la mayoría de los latinoamericanos prefieren usar _puertorriqueño_. Mientras más lejos de la región del caribe mayor es el uso de _portorriqueño_.
> En la República Dominicana a los que nacen en Puerto Plata se les llama p*ue*rtoplateños y no portoplateños. En Cuba a los nacidos en la ciudad de Puerto Padre, localizada en la provincia de Las Tunas, se les llama p*ue*rtopadrenses.
> 
> Parece que el uso de p*ue*rto- es el preferido en el caribe hispanohablante desde hace siglos.



Y en las regiones cercanas, en México tambien decimos puertorriqueños, aunque hay un apocope que es portorros... supongo que depende de cada quien.


----------



## XiaoRoel

krloszz said:


> Y en las regiones cercanas, en México tambien decimos puertorriqueños, aunque hay un apocope que es portorros... supongo que depende de cada quien.


Como ya dije más arriba, aquí (Galicia) es lo mismo pero al revés: port*o*rriqueño y p*ue*rtorro.


----------



## oa2169

Aviador said:


> ........... Lo normal en español moderno es que los derivados de las palabras que incluyen el diptongo _ue_ lo pasen a _o_. Así se forman una multitud de términos en nuestro idioma; .........


 
muestra............muestrario (mostrario no aparece en el DRAE)
cueva............. cuevero (covero no existe)
huevo............. huevera (overa existe pero sin la letra h)
nuevo....... novísimo (nuevísimo no aparece en el DRAE)
mueble...... amueblado (amoblado no aparece en el DRAE. En Colombia usamos la palabra amoblado como sinónimo de motel)

Tal parece que la regla es un poco selectiva aunque no la conozco.

Hablando de los nacidos en Puerto Rico, lo que siempre he escuchado por estos lares es puertorriqueño.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los gentilicios van _muy por libre en esto de los comportamientos fonéticos_. La cuestión es ser educado y estar informado. 
Cuando vea a un portorriqueño a él lo trataré de *puertorriqueño* por educación y respeto. Hablando en mi idiolecto seguiré diciendo *portorriqueño* (mientras no haya uno presente).
Los _gentilicios y topónimos despiertan pasiones_. Lo educado es usar el *endónimo* y no el *exónimo* cuando estás entre gente de un lugar dado.


----------



## krloszz

XiaoRoel said:


> Como ya dije más arriba, aquí (Galicia) es lo mismo pero al revés: port*o*rriqueño y p*ue*rtorro.



No lo habia leido, pero creo que solo nos hace llegar a la conclusión que todo depende de la procedencia del hablante, y ya.


----------



## luisgdl

Y en México, a los nativos de Puerto Vallarta, los llamamos......

*Vallartenses *simplemente

¡y nos ahorramos la polémica!


----------



## XiaoRoel

luisgdl said:


> Y en México, a los nativos de Puerto Vallarta, los llamamos......
> 
> *Vallartenses *simplemente
> 
> ¡y nos ahorramos la polémica!


¡Sabia medida! A veces en esto de topónimos y gentilicios lo mejor es tirar por la calle del medio. Lo que se llama Santiago de Compostela, nosotros lo llamamos sólo Compostela y a sus habitantes compostelanos y no santiagueños. Coruña, ciudad del N. de Galicia, envuelta en una eterna polémica sobre si su nombre lleva el artículo en español (La Coruña) o en gallego (A Coruña), polémica enconada, y artificial para el resto de gallegos que decimos Coruña a secas.
En todas partes cuecen habas, pero hay quien sabe ablandarlas y quien no.


----------



## Erreconerre

Vampiro said:


> Concuerdo con la muy buena explicación de Aviador y algunas otras dadas con anterioridad.
> El inglés no tiene nada que ver, son simples reglas gramaticales del español más castizo.
> Por acá, muy al sur, y bastante lejos de Puerto Rico, el término "puertorriqueño" nos suena tan mal como nos sonaría decirle "puerteño" a alguien de Valparaíso.
> Otra cosa es que la RAE lo acepte como correcto, pero muchos ya saben lo que opino de algunas decisiones de la RAE.
> Saludos.


 

Me parece que son dos formas correctas de decir lo mismo. 
No es el único caso que se da en el español.
Por ejemplo, es correcto decir jamaiquino y jamaicano.

Y también lo es cuando decimos parisino, parisiense y parisién.


----------



## crobert

Entre las primeras cosas que hicieron los militares estadounidenses después de la invasión a Puerto Rico en 1898, fue desnaturalizar el nombre del pais a Porto Rico como parte de los esfuerzos por transculturizar a la población. Junto al cambio de nombre del país y al gentilicio que nos describía y se instituyó el inglés como único medio de ensenanza. Situación que no vino a subsanarse hasta treinta anos despues, en 1934 para ser exactos.

Me parece que el diccionario Panhíspanico le hace un flaco servicio a la historia cuando reconoce que portorriqueño fue <<perdiendo vitalidad a partir en la segunda mitad del siglo XX>> sin explicar el porqué, ni reconocer que en realidad, el gentilicio portorriqueño, como el nombre Porto Rico, son palabras de origen inglés, y deberían de no existir en el diccionario, de la misma forma que Havana no debería existir y no existe en el DRAE.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Puertorriqueño*, sin duda. Y *Puerto Rico*. Como corresponde a *puerto*, con diptongo -*ue*- que deriva de la *o* breve del latín.


----------



## Hosky

Exacto, viene del uso latinizado donde la "o" cambió a "u" o "ue". Por ejemplo SOMOS [1ra per. pl.] viene del latín SUMUS. 

Ahora la pronunciación del puertorriqueño no es así. Es llana /pueɾtorikéɲo/.

​


----------



## duvija

Éste es un viejo hilo, pero les recuerdo que hubo un plebiscito en Puerto Rico y ganó 'puertorriqueño'. Y no le vamos a decir a nadie cómo tiene que pronunciarse su propio gentilicio (y meto en la bolsa 'americano' y no 'estadounidense').


----------



## fxroginal

crobert said:


> Entre las primeras cosas que hicieron los militares estadounidenses después de la invasión a Puerto Rico en 1898, fue desnaturalizar el nombre del pais a Porto Rico como parte de los esfuerzos por transculturizar a la población. Junto al cambio de nombre del país y al gentilicio que nos describía y se instituyó el inglés como único medio de ensenanza. Situación que no vino a subsanarse hasta treinta anos despues, en 1934 para ser exactos.
> 
> Me parece que el diccionario Panhíspanico le hace un flaco servicio a la historia cuando reconoce que portorriqueño fue <<perdiendo vitalidad a partir en la segunda mitad del siglo XX>> sin explicar el porqué, ni reconocer que en realidad, el gentilicio portorriqueño, como el nombre Porto Rico, son palabras de origen inglés, y deberían de no existir en el diccionario, de la misma forma que Havana no debería existir y no existe en el DRAE.


Muy cierto.
En el *Trato de París del 1898*, los americanos anglosajones implementaron en el tratado el nombre de la isla como "*Porto Rico*" porque ésta forma se les hacía fácil de pronunciar, por su *problema fonético*. Desde que la isla fue llamada Puerto Rico, los *PUERTO*rriqueños siempre fueron reconocidos como tales en cartas, tratos, y leyes, mientras fueron parte de España. No es hasta que EEUU toma posesión de la isla que trataron por la fuerza de implementar el nombre Porto Rico. En la isla y en ninguna de las cartas se usó el gentilicio portorriqueño.
Mi pregunta...
¿Se aceptaría decir
*argentinuano*? o
*chilense*? o
*peruviano*? o
*venesueleño*? o
*columbianense*? o
*cubeño*? o
*mejiquense*?
Verdad que suena feo. Si fuesen ustedes lusitanos se les aceptaría el "porto", pero son hispanos, hablemos español por fa.
¡Se dice y se escribe *PUERTORRIQUEÑO*!
Hasta a los brasileños les he escuchado decir "*pueitojiquenio*".


----------



## duvija

Ojo. Políticamente estoy de acuerdo con los que quieren decir "puertorriqueño" pero 'portorriqueño' sigue las leyes del español con ese diptongo (morder/muerdo, sonar/sueno/sueño, y los de Buenos Aires son 'porteños'. Y en uno de tus ejemplos: Venezuela/venezolano.
En español el diptongo 'ue' cuando no está en sílaba acentuada, pasa a 'o'. (También vale si la regla se dice al revés, o sea la base 'o' pasa a 'ue' bajo acento). Pero los nombres se pueden elegir por política y eso también es importante


----------



## Aviador

Bueno, como digas, fxroginal, pero respecto de lo que se discute en este hilo es la razón de que exista el gentilicio _portorriqueño_, su legitimidad y si realmente tiene origen en una deformación influida por el inglés u otra lengua extranjera.
Ya se ha explicado en este hilo que la forma _portorriqueño_ es impecable del punto de vista morfológico y tiene su justificación en la absolutamente natural y habitual reducción del diptongo _ue_ en los derivados de palabras que lo contienen. Nuestra lengua está llena de ejemplos de esta reducción que no tienen nada que ver con influencia extranjera alguna. Para abundar en lo que pone duvija, una pequeña muestra:

de n*ue*ve se hace n*o*veno (no se dice nueveno)
de f*ue*nte se hace f*o*ntanero (no se dice fuentanero)
de p*ue*blo se hace p*o*blación (no se dice pueblación)
de r*ue*da  se hace r*o*dar (no se dice ruedar)
de m*ue*la se hace m*o*lar (no se dice muelar)
de f*ue*go se hace f*o*gata (no se dice fuegata)
de c*ue*rno se hace c*o*rnada (no se dice cuernada)
de n*ue*vo se hace n*o*vedad (no se dice nuevedad)
de p*ue*rto se hacen p*o*rteño, p*o*rtuario, exp*o*rtar, dep*o*rtar…
y así por el estilo.
Por supuesto que los ciudadanos de Puerto Rico se pueden dar el gentilicio que quieran y hacer que se respete su elección, pero no se puede negar que la variante _portorriqueño_ es legítima y castiza. Lo de esa espuria grafía "Porto Rico" que denuncias viene simplemente a ser una coincidencia que no tiene nada que ver con la formación de la variante _portorriqueño_ en nuestra lengua. Lo importante aquí, es lo ya explicado: la reducción del diptongo _ue_ en sílabas átonas de los derivados de términos que lo contienen es natural en español y tiene innumerables ejemplos.


----------



## S.V.

En palabras de cuatro o más sílabas, el español tiene acentos secundarios, solo tildados en adverbios (_estúpidamente_, /es*ˌtu*.pi.da*ˈmen*.te/). Dado que el fenómeno _o_ > _ue_ sucede al romper una o tónica, si en el compuesto hay acento secundario en _puer_-, no hay razón morfológica para prohibir el diptongo.

Además es claro que hay menor rechazo en América, a palabras como _calientito_. En el castellano medieval, el fenómeno _o > ue_ fue vulgar en muchas palabras que hoy solo llevan o; en el moderno, quedan fragmentos de esta evolución fonética (4.10j y ss). Se mantiene el diptongo porque no se asocia /ué/ con /o/, en neologismos y otras palabras coloquiales.


----------



## lauranazario

Estimados todos:
Nosotros los nacidos en Puerto Rico somos y nos sentimos p*ue*rtorriqueños, sin salvedad alguna. P*o*rtorriqueños, nunca.

P*o*rtorriqueños serán los de este lugar o acaso los de  este otro.

No importa a qué reglas ortográficas, gramaticales o fonéticas se desee aludir, la realidad es que p*ue*rtorriqueño es el único gentilicio que utilizamos y reconocemos como válido. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Aviador

Eso ya lo sabemos, Lauranazario, quédate tranquila,  y se ha dicho muchas veces en este hilo y otros, pero el asunto aquí es otro. Cito lo que puse en mi anterior intervención: "(se trata de) la razón de que exista el gentilicio _portorriqueño_, su legitimidad y si realmente tiene origen en una deformación influida por el inglés u otra lengua extranjera".


----------



## duvija

Me encanta lo de puertorriqueño y siempre lo dije así, pero esa reglita del español permite el puerto/porto sin necesidad de pasar por el inglés.


----------



## A. Sasportas

Es fenómeno archiconocido en español (y en leonés) la monoptongación del diptongo /ue/ en posición átona (_puedo_ → _podemos_, _puedes_ → _podéis_, _puede_ → _podrá_, _podría_, etc., etc.).

El topónimo español _Porto Rico_ y el gentilicio español _portorriqueño_ no son anglicismos. Ambas palabras se acuñaron en español. Ya en el siglo XVI se escribía en español _Porto Rico_ (con varias grafías). Por ejemplo en el mapa trazado por Diego Gutiérrez, real cosmógrafo de España, y editado en 1562 por el gobierno español se lee «Porto rico» (= la ciudad que hoy se llama _San Juan_).

_Portoviejo_ es el nombre oficial de una ciudad ecuatoriana.

_Puerto Plata_ es el nombre oficial de una ciudad dominicana pero muchos dominicanos la llaman _Porto Plata_.

En Ponce (Puerto Rico) hay una calle que se llama _Bonaire_ (= buen aire).

En posición átona se oye mucho_ pos_ ‘pues’ («pos bien»).

A veces la monoptongación es facultativa:

puerta > portezuela ~ puertezuela y portecilla ~ puertecilla

nuevo > nuevísimo ~ novísimo

puerto > Puerto Rico ~ Porto Rico

puerto > puertorriqueño ~ portorriqueño

Más registros de _Porto Rico_ (con varias grafías) en el español no anglicado de los siglos XVI, XVII, XVIII y XIX se encuentran aquí:

Gold, David L. 2012. «The Politicization of a Monophthong: A Refutation of All the Puerto Rican Myths About the Native Spanish Place Name _Porto Rico_». En _Estudios de lingüística española: Homenaje a Manuel Seco_. Félix Rodríguez González, red. Alicante. Publicaciones de la Universidad de Alicante. Págs. 215-268.

Pídaselo gratis al autor (davidlgold.com).


----------



## duvija

Que yo sepa hubo en algún momento un plebiscito sobre qué nombre querían usar los nativos, y ganó 'puertorriqueños'. Tanto que tengo un 'Diccionario de puertorriqueñismos' con datos excelentes. Cada país decide lo suyo. La gramática no gana.


----------



## duvija

¿Qué derecho tiene un extranjero para decirme qué nombre tengo que usar para mi gentilicio en mi propio país? Si los habitantes de Puerto Rico se consideran puertorriqueños, lo son.

Puedo dar otro ejemplo: en los EEUU sus habitantes se auto-llaman 'americanos'. En países de habla hispana decidimos llamarlos 'estadounidenses'. Podemos hacerlo, por supuesto, pero no podemos decirle a los nativos de EEUU cómo deben llamarse a sí mismos, no? 
Yo soy de la República Oriental del Uruguay. Si seguimos la regla de 'estadounidense', yo debería llamarme 'republicana', lo que sería un disparate. El hecho de que mi partida de nacimiento diga 'oriental' (lo dice, por razones históricas) es algo que legalmente ahora cambió a 'uruguaya', cosa más razonable. Lo mismo pasa con 'americano'. No vamos a meter la nariz en las decisiones de nativos extranjeros y menos imponerle reglas gramaticales que no pasan por ese nombre específico.


----------



## swift

@duvija, me recordaste este otro hilo: norteamericano, americano.


----------

